# Bit accurate WAV (!!!!!!!!) freeware? (NOT exact audio copy)



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

i've been using audiograbber for years, but have been getting REALLY bad results with it on my current PC. i get both dropouts AND pops in my files. 

i STARTED trying to use exactaudiocopy, but that program is absolutely useless for my needs as it saves files in FLAC! i want bit accurate WAVs, not to have to convert everything BACK to WAVs for 10-20 minutes just so i can use them with audacity. 

i need software that verifies audio dubs, but that does so in WAV format only as i need FAST software that doesn't make me take an extra hour or more of converting from FLAC to WAV just to make a remix. FLAC is an abomination to me even if it makes smaller file sizes. i can't edit flac files with audacity!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You should be able to save in WAV with EAC.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I use a program called Vdata to verify files. It is a free program that was available from Ed's Software, but I just checked for a newer version than I have and it seems Ed has disappeared and his site is now just another search engine portal. Bummer.


----------



## Fyper (Apr 30, 2009)

You can definitely rip CDs in wav format with EAC, you just have to click on the icon "Wav"...


----------

